# Ronde Van Vlaanderen *spoilers*



## thom (2 Apr 2014)

This Sunday :



(I'd say as a big-un it merits it's own thread)


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2014)

Terpstra has been made co-leader with Boonen, Stybar is shadow-leader
(Strangely no talk of Vandenbergh who was last season through-out the classics the most constant of all OPQS, has shown form this year again and will be motivated by a new-born daughter)

Boom will be riding RvV (and PR) but it will be as lieutenant for Vanmarcke since his elbow isn't completely recovered/pain-free yet

Nick Nuyens (I know... but still ...let's mention the ex-winner) has again some bad luck, this time it's the flu


----------



## thom (2 Apr 2014)

With Stannard out, Brad is Wiggoing for it !


----------



## User169 (2 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> With Stannard out, Brad is Wiggoing for it !


 
Just saw that on facepants! Does he know that rain's forecast for Sunday?


----------



## LarryDuff (2 Apr 2014)

Excellent vid. Looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2014)

Shall we have a sweepstake on what km Wiggo will bail?


----------



## thom (2 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Shall we have a sweepstake on what km Wiggo will bail?


What's the distance to the top of the first descent ?


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> With Stannard out, Brad is Wiggoing for it !


Maybe they can use him as bumper for Thomas... let Wiggo take the hits and keep G on his bike for at least 100K


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2014)

i love how every body lamblasts wiggo for his descending skills and early bail outs - while hiding behind their screens. Would love to see some of you lot racing and descending at the speeds these guys do, i bet you don't get half way up the first climb before you start thinking about the broom wagon coming along

absolute joke


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> i love how every body lamblasts wiggo for his descending skills and early bail outs - while hiding behind their screens. Would love to see some of you lot racing and descending at the speeds these guys do, i bet you don't get half way up the first climb before you start thinking about the broom wagon coming along
> 
> absolute joke


 
Top ranting!


----------



## thom (3 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> i love how every body lamblasts wiggo for his descending skills and early bail outs - while hiding behind their screens. Would love to see some of you lot racing and descending at the speeds these guys do, i bet you don't get half way up the first climb before you start thinking about the broom wagon coming along
> 
> absolute joke


One cheeky comment is hardly everybody lambasting him is it ?

I quite like descending actually, not that I dislike ascending but my 80+ kilos seem more suited to going down rather than up. 
Not sure what it's like at peloton speeds on closed roads in the wet but I can tell you about the Cormet de Roselend on your own in the dark with no lights: hairy, very hairy!


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2014)

Ive seen more than one cheeky comment - especially after last years giro

But i guess your all pros and can do better.


----------



## thom (3 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> Ive seen more than one cheeky comment - especially after last years giro
> 
> But i guess your all pros and can do better.


We take the piss out of lot's of riders here, not because we can or can't do better at bike handling, but because it's fun, at least to us.

British riders at Sky do seem to have a good recent history for coming off their bikes : Stannard, Thomas & Wiggo are obvious examples, Froome has had his moments on descents too. Underlying the comment is what for me is a perfectly valid poke at the pomposity of the Sky team, the mantra of marginal gains, the psychology of Steve Peters, that quite often the Brits might do a bit better if they were allowed to race with stabilisers…


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> We take the **** out of lot's of riders here, not because we can or can't do better at bike handling, but because it's fun, at least to us.
> 
> British riders at Sky do seem to have a good recent history for coming off their bikes : Stannard, Thomas & Wiggo are obvious examples, Froome has had his moments on descents too. Underlying the comment is what for me is a perfectly valid poke at the pomposity of the Sky team, the mantra of marginal gains, the psychology of Steve Peters, that quite often the Brits might do a bit better if they were allowed to race with stabilisers…


The sky team full of multiple stage winners, classics winners, world champions, olympic champions.

Get a grip - its not unusual for brits to lamblast their own when things go wrong.

Why not just support them and embrace the best british racing team thats ever been put together. Rather than slate them when a few things go wrong.

Best of british to you.


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> Ive seen more than one cheeky comment - especially after last years giro
> 
> But i guess your all pros and can do better.


Are you serious?

Of course most of us can't do better but then we're not professional riders, we're fans and quite often the piss taking hides a fair bit of disappointment for the rider and If you look a little further you might find it's born out of empathy rather than dislike.


----------



## thom (3 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> The sky team full of multiple stage winners, classics winners, world champions, olympic champions.
> 
> Get a grip - its not unusual for brits to lamblast their own when things go wrong.
> 
> ...


Chill out dude - I fear you're over-reacting rather. It would be a great shame for the wide variety of cycling fan posters here if these pages became the sole domain of humourless SKY/team GB propaganda...


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2014)




----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> The sky team full of multiple stage winners, classics winners, world champions, olympic champions.
> 
> Get a grip - its not unusual for brits to lamblast their own when things go wrong.
> 
> ...


 
Because it's bike racing, not football!


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2014)

Wiggins compared his descending in last years Giro to that of a big girl's blouse.
Maybe you should send him some criticism too, jowwy.
Comparing us to a rider who is paid millions of pounds to descend quickly is a bit of a stretch!


----------



## beastie (3 Apr 2014)

Obviously one needs to be a "cycling god" * to be allowed a critical remark. 

*TM jowwy


----------



## MisterStan (3 Apr 2014)




----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Wiggins compared his descending in last years Giro to that of a big girl's blouse.
> Maybe you should send him some criticism too, jowwy.
> Comparing us to a rider who is paid millions of pounds to descend quickly is a bit of a stretch!


never mind rich - one day you may descend as bad as wiggo did in the giro and we can watch you on TV while you do it......but then again even if he did descend like a big girls blouse, its still a lot quicker than half of the guys who post on here about it.....whether they get paid millions or not.

and i'm not just defending Wiggo either.........i just laugh at the fact that you guys constantly go on about how bad some of these guys are, if they were that bad, they wouldn't be professional riders getting paid millions to do so.........so one even posted recently how bad cav was doing in the sprint finish's........which is down right diabolical


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2014)

beastie said:


> Obviously one needs to be a "cycling god" * to be allowed a critical remark.
> 
> *TM jowwy


oh here we go - lets have a pop just cause i put some comedy gold comment in my signature - take a look at my avatar, do i look even remotely like a cycling god 

it's called taking the P**S out of oneself.


----------



## raindog (3 Apr 2014)

I too bow down before the Cycling God


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2014)

raindog said:


> I too bow down before the Cycling God


That's fine, just don't fall on your arse descending in the rain or we'll take the piss.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Apr 2014)




----------



## Hont (3 Apr 2014)

Of course Wiggins is a better descender than most of us, but - _the point being_ - in the wet he's not better than many in the peloton.

Likewise I'm pretty sure I'd do a poor job of commentating on cycling for hour after hour, but I still criticise Carlton Kirby because I know that there are people better than him who could be doing the job.

You don't have to be good at something to have a critical opinion.


----------



## The Couch (3 Apr 2014)

And ... back to to topic, please 

Terpstra might have been overdoing himself a bit, being (perhaps) in the mix (too much) on both stage 1 and stage 2. 
His TT today in 3d DP-K wasn't up to his usual standard, so hopefully for him he can recuperate a bit by Sunday


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> And ... back to to topic, please
> 
> Terpstra might have been overdoing himself a bit, being (perhaps) in the mix (too much) on both stage 1 and stage 2.
> His TT today in 3d DP-K wasn't up to his usual standard, so hopefully for him he can recuperate a bit by Sunday


He'd better, he's my pundit pick! In his defence, he lost time when he unclipped on the start ramp.
That's an observation not a criticism of his cleat technique @jowwy


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> He'd better, he's my pundit pick! In his defence, he lost time when he unclipped on the start ramp.
> That's an observation not a criticism of his cleat technique @jowwy



Maybe you pro pundits should show him how to clip in/out properly


----------



## beastie (3 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> oh here we go - lets have a pop just cause i put some comedy gold comment in my signature - take a look at my avatar, do i look even remotely like a cycling god
> 
> it's called taking the P**S out of oneself.


I wasn't having a pop per se just a bit of my own "comedy gold*"

*TM jowwy


----------



## beastie (3 Apr 2014)

Hont said:


> Of course Wiggins is a better descender than most of us, but - _the point being_ - in the wet he's not better than many in the peloton.
> 
> Likewise I'm pretty sure I'd do a poor job of commentating on cycling for hour after hour, but I still criticise Carlton Kirby because I know that there are people better than him who could be doing the job.
> 
> You don't have to be good at something to have a critical opinion.


Don't get me started on Kirby.....


----------



## beastie (3 Apr 2014)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/racing/tour-of-flanders/pave-power-119743

A very interesting article formed around Big Maggy


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2014)

Paddy Power have got Stybar and Terpstra at 20/1 and 16/1

http://www.paddypower.com/bet/cycling/tour-des-flandres

Cancellara the clear favourite at notworthapunt/1


----------



## The Couch (4 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Paddy Power have got Stybar and Terpstra at 20/1 and 16/1
> http://www.paddypower.com/bet/cycling/tour-des-flandres...


They've got Vandenbergh (66/1) only slightly edging Wiggins (80/1) ... (am I the only one finding this almost a bit of an insult to this rider?) 

Considering a race situation where there is some hesitation after the Paterberg (still about 10K from the finish), there are some people with a good sprint who would be worth a go:
For the Belgophiles Van Avermaet (40/1) and Roelandts (50/1) 
For the more open-minded people Paolini (40/1), Kristoff (50/1) and Demare (*150/1*)

For me personally Demare is clearly the person who is most underrated in those odds


But they did get the top 4 favourites right


----------



## The Couch (4 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> In his defence, he lost time when he unclipped on the start ramp.


True, but even only considering the part from his intermediate time till the finish, he lost more time than would be expected

Still... he's definitely in the mix for this Sunday (and the one after that)


----------



## MisterStan (4 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> They've got Vandenbergh (66/1) only slightly edging Wiggins (80/1) ... (am I the only one finding this almost a bit of an insult to this rider?)


You'd be better posing that question to @jowwy our resident Wiggophile and Cycling God.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Paddy Power have got ....


Never mind the Paddy Power - that Maggy Power !!!  

Good article - thanks, @beastie


----------



## jowwy (4 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> You'd be better posing that question to @jowwy our resident Wiggophile and Cycling God.


----------



## beastie (4 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> You'd be better posing that question to @jowwy our resident Wiggophile and Cycling God.


80/1 is not good odds for Wiggins. He probably won't finish.


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> True, but even only considering the part from his intermediate time till the finish, he lost more time than would be expected
> 
> Still... he's definitely in the mix for this Sunday (and the one after that)


Apparently his cleat or pedal was broken and he rode the TT virtually on one leg.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/terpsta-was-riding-on-one-leg-in-de-panne-time-trial-says-lefevere


----------



## The Couch (4 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Apparently his cleat or pedal was broken and he rode the TT virtually on one leg.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/terpsta-was-riding-on-one-leg-in-de-panne-time-trial-says-lefevere


Daaamnnn


----------



## Bangers (6 Apr 2014)

So whose watching? I am.

My ride got canceled today due to my wife going out last night and staying in bed all morning so I took my daughter out on her balance bike, so this means this afternoon it's pro cycling and rugby on the telly and maybe a sneaky Guinness


----------



## toeknee (6 Apr 2014)

Yes watching it, dangerous race isn't it, and tough. Good viewing though.


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

ME .... looks like a ride from hell ..... body's on the floor, mechanicals, crazy day in the saddle !
See the picture of a female laying down with a bike on top of her with the pro next to her !


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Is GT still upright?


----------



## Bangers (6 Apr 2014)

This and Paris-roubaix always good for a little drama


----------



## Bangers (6 Apr 2014)

From what I can tell


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

Some sore crashes already.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Roelandts probably out so good job I decided not to choose him in the pro-pundit!


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

A few went over the handlebars there


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Devolder down - amongst others


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2014)

OPQS looking impressive


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

Offt that was a sore one


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

wonder the amount of broken bones at the end !


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Popovych - not that I'd ever wish ill on an unrepentant dopoer


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Looks like the 2 big groups will come together again


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Road Rasch - copyright CKirby


----------



## NormanD (6 Apr 2014)

The puncture fairy must be worn out by now


----------



## Andrew Br (6 Apr 2014)

I've missed the start and most of the coverage up to now.
Is Wiggins riding ?
Has Thomas fallen off yet ?

.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2014)

FDJ have been/are uncharacteristically near the front today.


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> I've missed the start and most of the coverage up to now.
> Is Wiggins riding ?
> Has Thomas fallen off yet ?
> 
> .


Thomas is playing safe .... wiggins is not riding ,But he is ridding Paris Roubaix


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2014)

A few riders starting to get the tramadol handed out - Gatto


----------



## toeknee (6 Apr 2014)

Seen wiggins before, complete with beard.


----------



## Bangers (6 Apr 2014)

My dear lord it's puncture after puncture and crash after crash, I thought wiggins was riding? Can't say I have seen him though


----------



## Bangers (6 Apr 2014)

tissot said:


> ME .... looks like a ride from hell ..... body's on the floor, mechanicals, crazy day in the saddle !
> See the picture of a female laying down with a bike on top of her with the pro next to her !


Yeah she looked to be in a bad way


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

Rain is forecast..... It will get a lot worse !


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Looks like they're all treading water for a while


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Road Rasch - copyright CKirby



He's also just called it as being "beer o'clock" so it would be rude not to...


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Taylor Phinney looks a bit like Michael Phelps. Maybe


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> He's also just called it as being "beer o'clock" so it would be rude not to...


I had a skinful on Friday night and I'm holding off till 6pm


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2014)

Ellen Van Dijk in the Women's and Armitstead 2nd. 1,2 for the team. Armitstead just re-signed as well.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Bugger, was that Terpstra with a problem?


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Cyclingnews says Terpstra was just having a pee


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

That doesn`t look good


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Ouch in the ditch


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Bernie's going well


----------



## NormanD (6 Apr 2014)

it's a slaughter out there .. trade in the lycra for Kevlar me thinks


----------



## RossC (6 Apr 2014)

Yes saw a video of Wiggins signing on. Seemed a big awkward in the stage interview. Hope he's still in the race and can contribute.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Carnage innit


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Kirby is upping the pace of his clichés and he could end up in a garbled word fest


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

Dancing with the trees there..


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

GT in the fore


----------



## RossC (6 Apr 2014)

Good to see Geraint well positioned


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

Wiggins is in the race .... I take it back !


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

Would love to see Taylor Phinney do a Spartacus and win this. Unlikely though.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

I didn't spot Wiggins, did you?


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Boonen has got Spock's ears


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I didn't spot Wiggins, did you?


No haven t seen him ... just heard he was in there some where


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

tissot said:


> No haven t seen him ... just heard he was in there some where


Just saw him chugging up a little way back - grimacing


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

No sign of Wiggo but G is going very well. Looks in great shape. Bizarre that he's about the only person who hasn't fallen off today...

Chapeau to Devolder for persevering.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

chugging up, not chucking up


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

Seen Wiggins earlier, not seen him for a while now


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Wiggo's not going to win the P_R


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2014)

Degenkolb is still there, I wasn't expecting this to suit him.


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Just saw him chugging up a little way back - grimacing


I did .... union jack on left arm cuff ... looks like an action man with the beard...


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Wiggo's not going to win the P_R


I thought I saw him a bit further back, 30ish but not sure. The cynic in me says he's riding to the end of his contract.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> No sign of Wiggo but G is going very well. Looks in great shape. Bizarre that he's about the only person who hasn't fallen off today...
> 
> Chapeau to Devolder for persevering.


Devolder is an out and out masochist. Is that 3 crashes he's had?


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Devolder is an out and out masochist. Is that 3 crashes he's had?


It is ...he keeps bouncing back up !


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

the road goes up to the sky but it's not heaven - CK!!!!


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

Boonen went up the Koppenberg like a rocket!


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

"Devolder's back on... That's going to be the story of the day. Or at least one of the chapters."


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

They've sat up! still some way to go


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> "Devolder's back on... That's going to be the story of the day. Or at least one of the chapters."


Is Sep Bookmarck still there


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2014)

OPQS continue to look incredible this season.


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

Edvald is looking strong !


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

tissot said:


> Edvald is looking strong !


 Would love it if he could finish it off today..


----------



## TissoT (6 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> Would love it if he could finish it off today..


Me to ! .... when he is in this position he usually comes off the best !


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

_Not one horse power but they're galloping over this_


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

Go Eddie!


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

GT has been dropped


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Looks like EBH is waiting


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

_will it be GVA or GVB handing out the GBH!!! Classic Carlton_


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

"Will it be GVA or GVB who does the GBH?" 

Brilliant.


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

Although presumably he meant SVB.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Although presumably he meant SVB.


yep


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

SVB is huge


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

GVA was my pick in the predictor so I'm enjoying this.


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

All working out for Sagan


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

How far after the top of the Patterberg to the finish?


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

G back in that group?


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

Aye G and EBH together..


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

tug benson said:


> G back in that group?


Probably


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> How far after the top of the Patterberg to the finish?


13km - thanks Carlton


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

Wiggins looked in pain there..


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Wiggo is still there - kudos


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

Offft...


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

the after burners are on


----------



## tigger (6 Apr 2014)

Thomas trying to close it down!


----------



## raindog (6 Apr 2014)

No GT can compare to this kind of fantastic racing


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

great cat and mouse


----------



## tug benson (6 Apr 2014)

cancellara it is....


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Bad luck Smutch!


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

SPARTACUS!!!

What a race. Wow.


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2014)




----------



## raindog (6 Apr 2014)

Bloody Nora!


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Apr 2014)

PC crashed with 10 seconds to go, Grrrrr


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Bad luck Smutch!



Right result, really. 

I'm just glad Vandenbergh was the loser out of those four.


----------



## Andrew Br (6 Apr 2014)

Cancellara's "legend" status enhanced by his beer opening antics at the end ? 


.


----------



## RossC (6 Apr 2014)

Awesome race. Cancellara was so confident at the end - and proved to be the strongest.


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2014)

Nuts racing. My daughter asked me why one of the riders was lying face down in the field next to the road - just having a wee rest she concluded.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> - just having a wee rest she concluded.


It was nuts - wee rests are called comfort breaks in pro cycling DP


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> The sky team full of multiple stage winners, classics winners, world champions, olympic champions.
> 
> Get a grip - its not unusual for brits to lamblast their own when things go wrong.
> 
> ...



Well fair play to Wiggo, jowwy. He got round and while not quite at the business end, it was a decent show given his lack of racing this season. A few more rides like that and who knows...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2014)

Just watched the re-run on Eurosport, what a race!!


----------



## beastie (6 Apr 2014)

tissot said:


> Thomas is playing safe .... wiggins is not riding ,But he is ridding Paris Roubaix


Wiggins finished well


----------



## beastie (6 Apr 2014)

Cracking race today, just watched the last 60 kms. Cancellara looked very strong, Sky has improved, OPQS have so many strong guys. Sagan looks to be making legs. Sep should be good for PR.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (6 Apr 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Cancellara's "legend" status enhanced by his beer opening antics at the end ?
> 
> 
> .



Loved it - Would be great to get a gif of that!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2014)

Wiggins also got Thomas back into it after his crash with 50km gone... he did his super-domestique job very well today. But for me, it really should be these kinds of races he should concentrate on, and should have last season too. He could win these things.


----------



## rliu (7 Apr 2014)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/763758bbbe11376eb1b45cc984c5b334/tumblr_n3m8cnmuKG1qbw072o1_400.gif


----------



## raindog (7 Apr 2014)




----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wiggins also got Thomas back into it after his crash with 50km gone... he did his super-domestique job very well today. But for me, it really should be these kinds of races he should concentrate on, and should have last season too. He could win these things.


"_he could win these things_" 
With all due respect to his performances in multiple-stage races, but these ("Flemish") races are different than the GT races (as is to be read in the Burghardt training article). Indeed Wiggo did have an excellent final result yesterday, but in my modest opinion, he rode a fairly anonymous race, never really showing himself at the front and he ended in the same group as other helpers who pulled at the front during the day did (Keisse, Gatto, Wynants).

Saying he could win these races means, you see him beating Cancellara and (an in-form) Boonen or even younger guys like Sagan, Vanmarcke, Kristoff, Degenkolb, Demare,.. in the next years?

That statement seems to me a bit too enthousiastic for this result . Currently I'd say he could perhaps grow into having some Leukemans-like finish places, but wins??
However, I am willing to wait and see what his result will be next Sunday to estimate his potential future chances .


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Right result, really.
> 
> I'm just glad Vandenbergh was the loser out of those four.


In Stijn's defence, apparently he took antibiotics this week, since he got a bit sick after spending the night in the hospital for the birth of his daughter.
He got already dropped a bit on the Taaienberg, so it was pretty amazing he already managed to keep VA's wheel so long
(He honestly said after the finish-line that he didn't have the legs to beat VA)

But - even more importantly - his team leader Peeters told him to just hold VA's wheel and not take the lead (the "dash-cam" in the cars showed him even saying that). You can hardly blame him for following orders and - in retrospect - I believe it actually killed his chance for a podium finish: if he would have worked together with VA they would have taken enough lead to probably stay ahead after the Paterberg. And since he actually is from Oudenaarde, I think it really hurts him to miss out the podium in his home-town.

Ok... I've got a bit of a soft-spot for him  but I agree with the fact that the others were stronger, so they deserve the podium more.
(But I'd still find it great for him to podium this race or PR in the coming years)
I say podium, because realistically he probably even would loose a sprint against Frank Schleck


----------



## jowwy (7 Apr 2014)

I think wiggo rode a pretty damn good race yesterday to be fair to the guy - also how many other GC riders where there at flanders yesterday. i can't think of any of the top GC riders or would have entered flanders or paris roubaix

will he beat the like of spartacus, sagan, kristoff etc in a classic - maybe not, but he did a pretty damn fine job of getting gareth thomas back into the race and i big chapeua to the boss too (edvald bossan hagen), who also had a damn fine race and is learning how its done from the best in the business.......


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> (He honestly said after the finish-line that he didn't have the legs to beat VA)...
> I believe it actually killed his chance for a podium finish: if he would have worked together with VA they would have taken enough lead to probably stay ahead after the Paterberg.



I couldn't work out if he was sandbagging or genuinely struggling to stay on GVA's wheel, but I had the same thought - if he'd worked with GVA a bit, they could have stayed away. But yes, it did ultimately look like he was struggling, so fair play to him for hanging on as well as he did.

GVA might actually have had a better chance of staying away if he'd been on his own - having to constantly attack SVB in a bid to drop him must have disrupted his rhythm massively.


----------



## smutchin (7 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> I think wiggo rode a pretty damn good race yesterday



I agree. Was pleasantly surprised to see him so far forward towards the end. I don't think he'll win PR but he may yet prove us all wrong on that.


----------



## Hont (7 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> GVA might actually have had a better chance of staying away if he'd been on his own - having to constantly attack SVB in a bid to drop him must have disrupted his rhythm massively.



Unless I missed it I didn't notice him attack him once (excluding the finish) and having someone on your wheel actually helps with the aerodynamic flow so I don't think GVA would have been better on his own. If SVB had worked with him, however, it might have been a different story. I really don't know why he was not told to work once it became apparent that Boonen and Terpstra were not going to compete for the win.

Once again Quick Step held all the cards and made a mess of playing them - they had 3 riders in the top 7 whereas Trek had 1 in the top 60.


----------



## Hont (7 Apr 2014)

Oh... and I felt sorry for Kristoff. If just one person had been able to go with him he may have bridged to the lead group and then he would have been favourite for the sprint.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Apr 2014)

I loved this race, best I've seen. I've not watched a lot but are one-day races always so much peppier than tours?


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I loved this race, best I've seen. I've not watched a lot but are one-day races always so much peppier than tours?


Not always no. Sometimes they're a cautious, long day of riding with a bunch sprint.
GTs aren't always full-on buzz every day but the best have a selection of sprint days, puncheur days and mountain days - plus TTTs and ITTs.
The attraction of stage races is the slow build up of tension through the complicated tactics from each team.


----------



## thom (7 Apr 2014)

Just saw the highlights having missed the race at a wedding.
Cancellara was just imperious at the end - got to be favourite for P-R now.


----------



## thom (7 Apr 2014)

Highlights of the women's race:


----------



## Hont (7 Apr 2014)

Nice to hear the correct pronunciation of the places/bergs.


----------



## beastie (7 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> I think wiggo rode a pretty damn good race yesterday to be fair to the guy - also how many other GC riders where there at flanders yesterday. i can't think of any of the top GC riders or would have entered flanders or paris roubaix
> 
> will he beat the like of spartacus, sagan, kristoff etc in a classic - maybe not, but he did a pretty damn fine job of getting gareth thomas back into the race and i big chapeua to the boss too (edvald bossan hagen), who also had a damn fine race and is learning how its done from the best in the business.......


Wiggins ain't a GC man no more.

Edit I know I know he won the TOB but he won't win again. I thought he rode alright, better than expected. EBH rode well, and was in top position at important points, but he is just one level down from the top guys. He's a bit of a Jack of all trades. Thomas was suffering from a crash, and was too far down the peloton on the Koppenberg. He finished strongly. 

Paris Roubaix should be interesting for Sky. EBH is leader AFAIK. Wiggins could make top 10 if he rides a stormed and Thomas will be there or thereabouts if his back is better. It's a shame Stannard ain't there, he was Sky's best option.


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2014)

beastie said:


> It's a shame Stannard ain't there, he was Sky's best option.


Agree


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2014)

Fab in Oudernaarde yesterday, having a few beers and pulling some pints..


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2014)

He does seem more relaxed to let loose (between RvV and PR) compared to other years.
I know he always does this show for his fans in his fan-club, but he hammered that Primus down after the line, drank the champagne on the podium and also drank this beer (as I saw on tv yesterday).

I'm wondering if he's feeling like it's going to be hard(er) to win PR and is trying to enjoy this RvV victory some more?


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2014)

Either that or it's some incredible sandbagging!

Reminds me of my triathlon last year - it was on the Saturday and I went out for the usual Friday lunchtime pub sesh with my colleagues. The colleague who was also doing the triathlon stuck to lemonade while I had my usual two pints. 

I beat him, of course.


----------



## thom (8 Apr 2014)




----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2014)

Yours truly at the top of the Paterberg on Saturday...


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 41754
> 
> Yours truly at the top of the Paterberg on Saturday...


Did you do the full track?

By the way, you look better in the avatar picture 
(but I am assuming that must the effect of the Paterberg )


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2014)

Uncanny


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> Did you do the full track?
> 
> By the way, you look better in the avatar picture
> (but I am assuming that must the effect of the Paterberg )



Yep - did the full thing. 

It's a great day out: really well organized and the support is just fantastic around the course, especially on the bergs. My chain unshipped on the Karnemelkbeekstraat and I couldn't get going up the hill again, but no problem, one of the spectators gave me an almighty push to get me going again. My mate's saddle nearly came off, but again no problem, a farmer ran out with a big roll of gaffer tape and they managed to patch it up again. 

The slight downside is that it's getting quite a big event now in terms of numbers taking part and the first half down to Oudenaarde is a bit hairy on the crash front. Saw a few spills on the cobbles too!


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Uncanny



Lance has let himself go a bit!


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Lance has let himself go a bit!


You've probably ridden one more RvV than him and won as many TdFs


----------

